# [keymaps] Éditer/créer une disposition clavier

## she0gorath

Bonsoir à tous.

suite à la perte d'une touche de mon clavier sur un vieux PC, j'aimerais bien créer une disposition de clavier me permettant de mettre les carractères correspondant à la touche qui marche plus sur une touche qui ne me sert pas.

En fait, je suis sur un clavier où il n'y a plus de touche pour les carractères inférieur et suppérieur (à gauche du w sur un azerty), et je voudrais la mettre sur la touche en haut à gauche, à coté du 1, vu qu'elle ne sert pas à grand-chose à part écrire un ².

Pour cela , j'aimerais bien créer une disposition du clavier à moi, en copiant puis éditant une déjà existante, de manière à pouvoir la charger avec un simple 

```
setxkbmap truc

#ou

loadkeys truc
```

Je me doute un peu que ça doit se passer dans les fichiers contenus dans /usr/share/keymaps/ mais je ne sais pas trop comment ils fonctionnent.

Donc ma question : Comment faire ? Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen propre (entendez par là un utilitaire ou une commande qui aille faire ça au lieu d'aller éditer les fichiers à la main) ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## truc

Tu peux probablement jouer avec xmodmap, par exemple, j'ai ma touche backspace qui ne fonctionne plus, j'me sers donc de ce fichier

```
remove lock = Caps_Lock

keysym Caps_Lock = BackSpace
```

Que je charge comme suit

```
xmodmap super-fichier-xmodmap
```

qui transforme ma touche capslock en backspace  :Smile: 

Il doit y avoir moyen de faire pareil pour ta touche défectueuse?

----------

## geekounet

Pour le capslock en backspace ya quand même plus simple  :Wink:  :

```
# setxkbmap -option caps:backspace
```

Je l'utilise d'ailleurs. Et vu que xmodmap est déprecié au profit de xkb, et qu'il disparaitra donc bientôt, vaut mieux prendre les bonnes habitudes.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pour le capslock en backspace ya quand même plus simple  :
> 
> ```
> # setxkbmap -option caps:backspace
> ```
> ...

 

Cool, je prends! Mais je me souviens que quand j'avais vu ça je cherchais de la doc sur setxkbmap pour faire des trucs plus péchus(style échanger à peu près n'importe quelle touche avec une autre) et je ne trouvais pas! Si t'as des liens sympas déjà sous la main, c'est pas de refus:)

----------

## xaviermiller

La doc, par exemple ?  :Wink: 

----------

## she0gorath

Merci à tous, c'est bien ça que je cherchais.

Mais (je vais faire mon chiant là) ce sera valable que pour X... En tty j'aurais toujours pas les _inférieur_ et _supérieur_, non ?

----------

## geekounet

Sinon tu te mets au qwerty US à la place (+ variant international si tu veux les accents et tout), les < et > sont sur shift , et shift .  :Wink:  (je n'ai pas de clavier azerty pour trouver à quelles touches ça correspond par contre, désolé).

Je n'ai aucune idée de comment on remap les touches en tty en tout cas.

----------

